# DNA reveals first look at enigmatic human relative



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

From here Magic

We can now magic up a missing link via DNA.

'For nearly a decade, researchers have puzzled over what the Denisovans looked like. Now, we have our best model yet of the species' skeleton'

'Now, in an impressive feat, Gokhman and his colleagues have mapped out a proposed Denisovan skeleton using information for 32 skeletal features encoded in DNA that was extracted from a pinky bone. The research, published today in the journal _Cell_, *doesn’t give exact values for Denisovan proportions, *but it does offer a comparative look at how this mysterious kind of hominin measured up against _Homo sapiens_ and Neanderthals'

In other words, this is all bollox





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-09-20 04:01:15Reaction Score: 3


To be fair, it's really difficult to get an exact phenotype from some samples of DNA, contrary to common belief. The best you can do is comparative analysis, where you take their nearest relative and then see what their relative doesn't have and make an approximate assumption of what your subject looked like. The article talks like these guys invented something new but this approach to DNA analysis is at least a quarter of a century old.

It's also weird how they couldn't just reconstruct an entire Denisovan skeleton from the pinky bone but had to do this elaborate DNA comparison. They can tell what a dinosaur, a creature we've never seen, looked like from a hip bone, they can't do the same for what is essentially just a slightly funny-looking human being?


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-09-20 06:39:38Reaction Score: 1


Did a 9 year old draw that ?  Desperation at it best.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-09-21 16:55:38Reaction Score: 1


This is, beyond any doubt, absolute horse-shit.   How they can reproduce a from from DNA alone, which only gives you possibilities and potentials, is beyond belief.


----------



## ViniB (Sep 24, 2022)

Well, in today's made up bullshit i found a similar hoax. I'll let everyone be the judge....


----------

